# Lampropholis guichenoti housing



## TomsPhotos (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody have any ideas on how I can build an click clack for this species


----------



## hornet (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldnt use a click clack as these lizards like to bask. For adults i would go with a 50l plastic tub with a basking light at one end over some driftwood or a basking stack. At the cool end have a pile of leaf litter, 5cm deep would be good, keep the leaf litter well watered with daily misting, that will become an egg laying site and they will also drink the water droplets from the side of the tub. For the substrate i would use either straight coco peat or a sand/coco peat mix


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry I meant tub I am currently using a 5L tub I think that's the capacity but anyway and I have 1 adult


----------



## hornet (Feb 18, 2011)

i would up the size if you plan on getting any more, they are quite active lizards


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------

